# Me and my lovely baby boy



## astertk (Aug 9, 2021)

This is my wonderful baby! His name is Fitz. I got him a year ago when my neighbors took in a litter of cats from a stray nearby.
EDIT: I guess the pictures were too big, something said links from gallery work but I guess not


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Fitz is adorable! I love the pic in your signature. Sweet boy!


----------



## QueenCapri (Aug 4, 2021)

SO adorable!


----------



## Henry&Lucy's Mom (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi, I am new myself. Your two pictures of Fitz remind me of my Lucy.


----------



## Henry&Lucy's Mom (Jul 30, 2021)

But then again Fitz reminds me of my Henry.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Gotta admire a cat in a tux!


----------

